# The Sims Complete Collection installation problem



## vixvoodoowench (Apr 13, 2007)

Ok so tbh I tried downloading this lots first, none of them worked so I deleted them all gave up and bought the game. But when I try and install it it says "error getting sku number from regestry. installation aborted" so I downloaded the sims eraser and ran it god knows how many times and it changes nothing, I've searched my entire pc for sims or maxis or anything I can think fo related and it finds nothing. I have deleted it out of my desktop, program files and everything but it still won't work. I can only find one thing relating to the sims which is the sims complete collection in my add/remove programmes window but when I click remove it won't let me and just tries to install again and comes up with the same issue. Help!


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Hello try and uninstall it from safe mode 

Restart pc and keep tapping F8 until you get the options screen


----------



## vixvoodoowench (Apr 13, 2007)

How do I do it in safe mode?


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

vixvoodoowench said:


> How do I do it in safe mode?


Boot into Safe Mode.. Open Windows Explorer and navigate to c: drive >Program Files..

Find Sims, right click on it and delete!! and then use ccleaner and clean all your temp files

http://www.ccleaner.com/


----------



## vixvoodoowench (Apr 13, 2007)

i dont how to boot in safe mode


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

vixvoodoowench said:


> i dont how to boot in safe mode


see post 2


----------



## vixvoodoowench (Apr 13, 2007)

lol sorry didnt see that bit


----------



## vixvoodoowench (Apr 13, 2007)

ok I tried that and it didnt work cos the sism is not IN my programme files. So it wasnt there to delete


----------

